# Recent Maxant Experience



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Yes, They are very dedicated to their business. Which makes them dedicated to their customers. I have never had a problem with Maxant products or customer service. And trust me I would say so if I did.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I've only had a couple experiences with Maxant but if they think producing a quality product, great customer support, honoring a deal, quick feedback on questions, etc, etc will win customer loyalty ..... well they're absolutely correct.


----------



## LoneWolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Wish I could say the same. I ordered $6000 in equipment from them in the middle of June. They said they were 3 weeks out which was perfect as I was going on vacation in 4 weeks. Well fast forward to 2nd week of September, 12 weeks later and never heard a word from them. I finally sent an email, but no response. I was planning on canceling the order since I did not need the equipment for this year since it has taken so long. This week I finally got a call saying my order was ready and being shipped. I got no apology, no excuse, nothing. It should not take over 3 months to get an order. This will be my last order from Maxant. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling that there is more that story than what has been written? Sorry it just doesn't sound right. Pardon my scepticism.


----------



## LoneWolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Riskybizz said:


> Why do I get the feeling that there is more that story than what has been written? Sorry it just doesn't sound right. Pardon my scepticism.


I guess your a skeptic, but Maxant is not perfect. There is nothing more to the story until my order actually arrives.

I can say my buddy ordered equipment last year from them and it was only 2 weeks late, but was damaged. Maxant did nothing about that either.


----------



## LoneWolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Received my order yesterday. Everything arrived in great condition. Delivery company never called and just showed up and left 2 pallets sitting next to my shop. Really surprised when I got home from work and there was my order.


----------

